# Lemonade Wings



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2013)

preheat oven to 400, put  24 wings in a  baking dish  then put all of these ingredients  together , You  will need 4 Tab. veggie oil, and 4 tab. butter.,4 tab. chopped onion, 4 tab. fresh rosemary chopped, now 1 cup of lemonade and crushed black pepper. cook the mix for 3-4 min then pour over wings put them in you heated oven  bake for 30-35 min  test to make sure of doneness then  serve and enjoy
kades


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 17, 2013)

That sounds really good. Thanks, kades!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2013)

Shrek says, "But I don't like wings."  I assured him I could do this with breast tenders, too!  And I will!  Thanks, Ma!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek says, "But I don't like wings." I assured him I could do this with breast tenders, too! And I will! Thanks, Ma!


 I would think you could as well as with  boneless thighs YUM
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I would think you could as well as with  boneless thighs YUM
> ma



Definitely thighs for me


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> That sounds really good. Thanks, kades!


 Welcome GG hope you like it when you try it.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Definitely thighs for me


 ME TOO
ma


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 21, 2013)

If you don't like wings, you don't like chicken.  Its all in his head. Just make em.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> If you don't like wings, you don't like chicken.  Its all in his head. Just make em.



That's silly  Food enjoyment includes texture as well as flavor, and also the experience of eating it. I'm not crazy about picking blue crabs because I think it's too much work for too little meat. Same with chicken wings.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think it's the quantity of the meat, it's the journey of getting there to savor that piece of meat that matters, if that matters...


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2013)

roadfix said:


> I don't think it's the quantity of the meat, it's the journey of getting there to savor that piece of meat that matters, if that matters...



Diff'rent strokes ...


----------



## taxlady (Nov 21, 2013)

Stirling doesn't like wings because they are too fiddly. Heck, he doesn't even like Cornish game hen because it's too fiddly.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 21, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> If you don't like wings, you don't like chicken. Its all in his head. Just make em.


 Yea boy you got that right and thanks 
kades


----------

